# Ranger Handbook



## Jackel (Jul 9, 2009)

anyone have a copy they can part with? shoot me a pm, thanks


----------



## CAL (Jul 9, 2009)

I've got a .pdf - will that work?


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.fas.org/irp/doddir/army/ranger.pdf


----------



## tjwest (Jul 9, 2009)

It's amazing to see how much has changed in the handbook in just the few years since I've been out.  Anyone have any idea if 2006 is the most recent version?


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jul 10, 2009)

tjwest said:


> It's amazing to see how much has changed in the handbook in just the few years since I've been out.  Anyone have any idea if 2006 is the most recent version?



Looks like it Ranger Joes has the '06 version for sale. I used the '00 version in '05.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm not going to say what year the first RH I used was produced....  Let it go that that some kids on this board weren't even born yet, and that goes for the next 3 or so that I used....


----------



## Teufel (Sep 13, 2009)

That's why they went to papyrus- to cut down on weight.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 13, 2009)

I still keep the 80's ones around for the data on radios, etc... each time they seem to cut down on more good stuff that was pertinent.... the book's supposed to be a reference for a plethora of things.


----------

